# Can't use USB keyboard during menu screen



## swirling_vortex (Nov 1, 2010)

I've had this problem for a long time and I have yet to find a solution for it. Whenever I boot FreeBSD, I can use the bootloader (F1, F2 keys) fine, but I can't use the keyboard during the menu selection (the numbered items). Then, when it times out and goes to the first option, the keyboard is fine. I have USB legacy enabled in the BIOS, but is there a reason why it refuses to recognize a USB keyboard on the menu screen?


----------



## aragon (Nov 1, 2010)

Sounds like a BIOS bug.  The loader menu relies on the BIOS feeding it keyboard data.  Sounds like it's disabling legacy support after the boot loader ends.

BIOS update perhaps?


----------



## swirling_vortex (Nov 2, 2010)

At first I thought so, but Grub works fine with it. The bug fixes don't appear to be addressing a USB problem, just some POST issues, so it probably won't do anything. I'll see what I can do though.


----------



## aragon (Nov 2, 2010)

Grub may not trigger the BIOS to disable legacy support since it works completely differently to how FreeBSD's boot loaders hand execution off to loader.  In the case of Grub2, it doesn't need legacy support AFAIK.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2010)

I have the same problem with or without the FreeBSD bootloader. I learned to live with it and keep a PS/2 keyboard standby just in case.

Seems to be a BIOS issue but there are no more updates for my system.


----------

